# Wanted  New Lathe



## bob393 (Nov 9, 2006)

I was almost too embarrassed to ask this question. Iâ€˜ve been reading the forum, post by post, for a couple of day now and I still donâ€™t have an answer to the question.

So hear it goes.

Iâ€™m looking to purchase a new mini/midi lathe.

Iâ€™m currently turning on an old 750 lb 48â€ J-Line, and while it does a fine job I want to get a small portable lathe for small projects. You know pens, pencils, stoppers, yo-yoâ€™s, and boxes.

As of now Iâ€™m not set on any one brand. 
I probably wonâ€™t spring for a Vicmarc and I have a feeling that the $69.00 ones on eBay are no good. So I guess some where in the middle is where I will be.

Iâ€™m just looking to see what everyone is using and what you would buy if you were looking right now.


----------



## Dario (Nov 9, 2006)

Jet mini VS.  I have one and even if I can turn back time...I won't hesitate to buy it again [^]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 9, 2006)

What weight limit do you set as "portable"
How much throw are you looking for?


----------



## bob393 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />What weight limit do you set as "portable"
> How much throw are you looking for?



Weight is not an issue to me in this class of lathe, 75, 85lb is fine.
And throw; all I need is around 8" an I think that most are around 10.

Anything larger I would continue to turn on the J-Line.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 9, 2006)

Jet mini is a solid choice.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 9, 2006)

Jet price is good performance is excellent


----------



## gerryr (Nov 9, 2006)

Rikon.  A bit bigger than the Jet or Delta and it has an indexing head.[]


----------



## bnoles (Nov 9, 2006)

You would be hard pressed to beat the Jet, Bob.  If price is an issue, PSI has a close runner up.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 9, 2006)

The Rikon weighs in at90# the Jet mini at 80, Rikon is a 12- 16 Jet a 10-14.
Unless you went to one of the Turncrafter lathes by PSI which would be considerably lighter.
Up until the other day I would have suggested a Grizzly VS but someone here gave them a bad review.

What price range you looking into?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey I know where Goshen NY IS!
My wife is from Hornell and we used to have a member   who was from Painted Post.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 9, 2006)

Price is up in the air but I would like to stay under $400.00.
I was looking at the Turncrafter but it did look a little light duty.
I actualy want an indexing head for sone stuff. Who sells the Rikon? I have
heard of it but I'm not familiar with it. Is it a VS unit?

Goshen, NY IS a great place. I know where Hornell is but have no idea where
Painted Post might be.


----------



## rgundersen (Nov 9, 2006)

Woodcraft sells the Rikon.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=5508

Doesn't look to be a VS version from them at least.

The guys at my local Rockler have tried this new mini and all of them have said that it is as good as the Jet with a couple of them switching over to it. Is called an M-Power.  Also presume this is nationwide but Rockler has a 10 percent off sale this Saturday, and yes it includes 10 percent off power tools.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17191

Not making any recommendations for either just passing information.  

I personally have the Jet Midi non-VS.  Thinking I may have liked the VS in the long run but oh well have what I have for now.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks, 
I need to look more into the Rikon, I want the indexing head. 
The M-Power is interesting and wow a great price but I think 
I'm more interested in the Rikon for now.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm not hearing good things about the Rikon. 
The term "growing pains" keeps comming up.
All reviews love the size and features but the quality control seems off,
Spicificly the quill threads, and a 1/2 HP motor is low for a 12" unit.
I see Oneway has a midi size lathe but $2000 is well out of my range.
It looks like the Jet is the most popular by far.
Perhaps the Vicmark is a better deal than I first thought.
Any other ideas.


----------



## Russb (Nov 11, 2006)

I have two Vicmarcs. Both have good 1/2 hp motors with VS speeds from 0 - 3000+. The first motor and controller I got from Craft Supply when the Vicmarc first came out years ago. The second setup I purchased from Ebay. You get what you pay for. I can't say anything negative about the Jet, except for it lack of good low speed. It's hard to beat its price for those on a budget.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 11, 2006)

I gota tell you this whole thing is killing me. 
I'm the type that hates to replace things so I usually buy good stuff in the first place.
And in this caes I know I want to keep a midi lathe when I get it.


----------



## Russb (Nov 11, 2006)

Get the Vicmarc. We need more Vicmarc users out there. My original one is still going strong after about 10 years, incuding the original belt, and yes it gets a lot of use.  The Channel Islands Woodturners also purchased one as the club lathe. Vicmarc is also one of the standards when it comes to full size lathes. Check out the VL300. 

http://www.vicmarc.com/


----------



## Dario (Nov 11, 2006)

Russ,

I think VL100 fits his (defined) need better. []


----------



## bnoles (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Russ,
> 
> I think VL100 fits his (defined) need better. []



What Dario said.... he may have trouble finding pen blanks [][][]






<br />


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't know anything about any other lathes then my Jet Mini.. and my only complaint with it is the motor is under the lathe bed and gets covered with sawdust.. probably doesn't hurt a thing, but would rather it was located elsewhere.... even on my "starter" lathe the Ridgid from HOME Depot the motor is outboard from the bed.


----------



## Russb (Nov 11, 2006)

Just showing the VL300 as a comparison for quality. Besides Christmas is coming.


----------



## bnoles (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Russb_
> <br />Just showing the VL300 as a comparison for quality. Besides Christmas is coming.



Russ,
I hope I did not post a good grin at your expense. You made a good reply with the Vicmarc as it is a very nice lathe and I looked hard at the 100 myself when trying to choose my lathe.  I happened upon the picture on their site and remembering what Dario had posted, I could not resist bringing the 2 thoughts together for a grin.

You will have to admit, that is one heck of a pen that fellow is trying to turn []


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow is that a jumbo cigar pen or what,[]

This is what I wanted to hear about when I first posted.
No real complaints about the jet or the vickmark.
No real comments about anything else except the Riken.
I thought I would like the Riken because of the features 
but it sounds like it falls appart under heavy use.

Now it sounds like shopping time.

Would you turn pens on a regular basis on a VL300?


----------



## Russb (Nov 12, 2006)

"Would you turn pens on a regular basis on a VL300?"

Sure, why not? You can turn small things on a big lathe, but you can't turn big things on a small lathe. I have a 20" Woodfast along with 2 Vicmarc minis. It just feels more proper to do my pens on the Vicmarc. VL100 If I start attending church maybe my VL100 will grow up to be a VL300.....or not...


----------



## chigdon (Nov 12, 2006)

I will NEVER get rid of my Jet mini, and don't know anyone who ever has.  The Rikon looks real good though.  For the sale price the General is nice too.


----------



## SteveRoberts (Nov 12, 2006)

I am keeping my jet minis also. I have upgraded my motor to a nice emerson 3/4 hp. that made a difference. There is no reason to mess with the lathe that turned 1500 pens in it's first year. And 3 bowls![]


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow: I knew the VL100 was good/great but EVERYONE seems to love there Jet at about half the price!


----------



## Dario (Nov 12, 2006)

My mantra on any purchase is "good value" which for me is the best qualityrice compromise...and in this case, Jet mini VS for me is it. [^]

While I can turn a pen on the PM 3520B...I don't think it is energy efficient to do so plus it won't be worth the wear and tear to the machine (though minimal) so I will continue to use the mini as much as possible.


----------



## Russb (Nov 12, 2006)

Yup, I cant't disagree that for the price the Jet is a great buy. If you want to do bowls and start out with a blank that is not balanced the Jet may want to bounce around. That's because the Jet only goes down to 500rpm. You can bolt it to a cabinet or do other things to weight it down. I'm a bit of a tool snob and like the quality of the Vicmarc. If you get the Jet I would definetly recommend the VS. Even if you upgrade to a larger lathe later the Jet mini VS will make a great second lathe. Once you do VS you'll never go back.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

This has me pacing the floor. 
The oneway is way out of my price range, the vickmark is just above my pric range but could reach it. The jet looks like the value but I'm also a tool snob. 
What to do.


----------



## Dario (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bob393_
> <br />This has me pacing the floor.
> The oneway is way out of my price range, the vickmark is just above my pric range but could reach it. The jet looks like the value but I'm also a tool snob.
> What to do.



I thought you have a bigger lathe?  Are you looking to replace it or just get a smaller lathe add on.

It will help if you share what you really want to do.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

My K-Line is a 750 lb floor model. I am looking for a smaller kind of portable lathe spicificly for pens, small boxes, yo-yo's, that kind of thing.
I turn mostly bowls and hollow stuff on the floor model.
I'm not looking to replace it.
The oneway I'm talking about is the baby 1224, yah its out of the range of portable and price.


----------



## Russb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'll make it easy on you.......Get the Vicmarc.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

That does make it easy, no one dislikes it.


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 17, 2006)

IMHO, Jet is the best for the money.


----------



## txbob (Nov 17, 2006)

I've been very happy with my Jet Mini. A great value for the money.
txbob


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 17, 2006)

There's a new kid on the block
Steel City tools
I spoke with my local tool company yesterday.
Price wise comparable to the JET, It is available in VS or manual.
It would seem that one would select the tried and true Jet since there is little differnce in capacity, price, no indexing head like the Rikon..
MAybe someone  from Tennessee can stop in and Check out the factory if they are made here.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 17, 2006)

I recently purchased a Jet mini VS after having a PSI TurnCrafter Pro for a little over a year.  The Jet is much quieter than the PSI, and things SEEM to run a little more accurately that on the PSI, but not by much.  The PSI is a great value for a first lathe, and the Jet is a very good mini/midi lathe.  Can't speak to the Vicmark; I don't know of TOO many people here who use one.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chigdon_
> <br />I will NEVER get rid of my Jet mini, and don't know anyone who ever has.  The Rikon looks real good though.  For the sale price the General is nice too.



I got rid of my Jet Mini Lathe.......so now you know one person.

But I really don't count because I wish I hadn't sold it and ended up getting another one - this time the variable speed model!

Best,
Roger Garrett[}][]


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 20, 2006)

What's the concensus on the General or Delta for those of us north of the border that don't have as much choice and want to stay within Canada?


----------



## Grizzlyss (Nov 20, 2006)

I have the General Maxi-Lathe, not VS model, as I couldn't justify the extra $350.00 for the Variable Speed, since I am new at this. The General is a very solid lathe, quiet, and powerful. The motor is on the bottom but it does have a cover over it to help protect it from all the shavings. It must be pretty good as Lee Valley uses them for almost all of the instore classes and demos. The only problem I had with mine was that the tail stock didn't perfectly line up with the head stock, from front to back, that is if you stand above it and look down. I contacted the company in Quebec, and they were a little helpful, but could not full correct the problem. I tried loosening the head stock and moving it the 1 mm needed to get it alligned, but I could not move it enough, so I took the head off, and gently filed the both front sides, and left rear side so that it could be turned just that little bit(if needed), it took me about an hour to do ,only because I took my time and only did a few file strokes at a time then put it back together, to check progress. the next day I got a call fom the Western Canada regional manager and he apoligised profusely that it wasn't perfect right out of the box, as it is supposed to be, and gave me his phone number incase I had any other problems, then he could look after them personally. He was glad that I was able to fix this my self and asked me many questions so that he could verify that I had done it correctly so as the warranty would still be covered, and that it was indeed working correctly now and properly aligned. I was worried that even though the head stock point and tail stock points were touching perfectly, that they may not be parallel to each other but he showed me a way to check that and indeed it is parallel. In use, I have only made 4 pens to date (no drill press really slows me down.) but it has worked perfectly each time and is easily adjusted in every way I can think of, in use terms. At 106 lbs you need a hand to move it, but that weight makes it very stable and quiet. You can even get a bed extension for it if needed, and a stand is available too if you want everything to match. I am happy with my purchase, as at $300 Cdn it was very affordable and of much better quality I thought than the Delta and Canwood models I had seen around, this is one beefy machine, I like it. If you have any other questions, or concerns please feel free to ask, I will answer everything to the best of my ability. Again, because I have only turned 4 pens to date, 2x Cocobolo, Purpleheart, and Bocote, you should take what I say with a grain of salt. As a matter of fact take all the salt, I never uses it, it's bad for the blood pressure. LOL.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info Grizzlyss.  I will keep it in mind when I get ready to buy.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know the general but I have used several deltas I liked them.


----------

